# WTB Little Brute Fork Straightener



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 14, 2016)

as the title says


----------



## eisopt (Oct 14, 2016)

I have one..will sell...please text me I will fill you in on condition
Dave 360-224-5730


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 20, 2016)

sent text


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 21, 2016)

i text you about the little brute tool...pics and price?

thanks,

Nate




eisopt said:


> I have one..will sell...please text me I will fill you in on condition
> Dave 360-224-5730


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 27, 2016)

still looking


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 31, 2016)

still looking


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2016)

how does that thing work?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

locomotion said:


> how does that thing work?



Awesomely!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/th...ghtener-works-like-a-charm.87086/#post-546805


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Awesomely!
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/th...ghtener-works-like-a-charm.87086/#post-546805




I have had mine for a few years and never had the "bad luck" to use it


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 1, 2016)

loco...does that mean yours is for sale?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/anyone-ever-rebend-a-bent-front-fork.14173/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/even-lower-tech-fork-straightening.43785/#post-247781


----------



## locomotion (Nov 2, 2016)

sorry


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 5, 2016)

still looking


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 10, 2016)

still looking


----------



## locomotion (Nov 10, 2016)

what is the value of such a tool?


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 11, 2016)

i have never seen one sell for that...im looking for a complete, un-bent one in good working order for $125.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 11, 2016)

hard to bend tool


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 11, 2016)

They usually are around the $200 mark,  if you find a pile of em for $125 I would scoop as many as you could.


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 11, 2016)

that's funny...but I have been presented with a bent one


----------



## locomotion (Nov 12, 2016)

because making one out of a little car winch should be pretty simple


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 13, 2016)

are you volunteering to make me one   I want to use it


----------



## Bicycleface (Nov 13, 2016)

This one sold for $149, so they are out there and $125 isn't out of the question.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Brut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2016)

you would be better off doing it local


----------



## John (Nov 13, 2016)

I will make some but you need to send me the jack and one jack for me. I already have it drawn up and ready to make but need the jacks.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2016)

Bicycleface said:


> This one sold for $149, so they are out there and $125 isn't out of the question.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Brute-Fork-Straightener-Made-In-Iowa-Model-RF-7-Vinatge-Old-School-/232118008438?hash=item360b4fba76:g:zjkAAOSwZJBYBk1q&nma=true&si=Eeq%2BDpj7wyccM1HmxaJVueH6h1g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




cool, this one looks very crude and without the decal that is on most, maybe it's a prototype or a very early one!!!


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 13, 2016)

I will try to find a couple jacks


----------



## locomotion (Nov 14, 2016)

here is a picture of my Little Brute
it's pretty much all welded piece of steel, no bent steel


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Feb 25, 2017)

im still looking and have paypal ready


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 25, 2017)

John said:


> I will make some but you need to send me the jack and one jack for me. I already have it drawn up and ready to make but need the jacks.



That is exactly what my father did.  I have a jack I could send you, but I already have a little brute, perhaps credit towards something else.  I may have access to more jacks, it is a matter of the snow melting and scouring my fathers salvage yard.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/little-brute-frame-fork-straightener.106989/#post-700580


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Jul 6, 2017)

anyone have one for sale???


----------

